# Remington 1100 barrel swap



## Washtub (Nov 29, 2013)

I have a Remington 1100 with a mod barrel-not vented. I'm wanting to get a skeet barrel for quail hunting. There are several barrels on eBay. My question is, will any Remington 1100 barrel match up to my 1100? Does it matter if the barrel is vented it not? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## roperdoc (Nov 29, 2013)

If your receiver is a standard, non-magnum (2 3/4") receiver, then you will need a 2 3/4 chambered barrel. It will not matter if it is vent rib or plain. A 3" barrel will physically fit but is ported differently and will not cycle 2 3/4 loads. Nor is it safe to fire 3" loads on the non-magnum receiver and action.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Nov 30, 2013)

You didn't state your gauge?  The 20 gauge, came in LT 20, and STD 20, and the two will not interchange.  Also, what's mentioned of the magnum vs non-magnum does matter.  Yes, as pointed out the vented and non vented barrels will not matter.


----------



## The Longhunter (Nov 30, 2013)

Washtub said:


> I have a Remington 1100 with a mod barrel-not vented. I'm wanting to get a skeet barrel for quail hunting. There are several barrels on eBay. My question is, will any Remington 1100 barrel match up to my 1100? Does it matter if the barrel is vented it not? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks



Even if it is a 2 3/4", the 1100 does not have a gas compensating system.  The standard 1100 is regulated for field loads.

If what you want to shoot is lighter loads, then make sure the barrel is marked "target".  You can shoot the heavier loads in a "target" barrel, but it will stress the action.  If someone is selling a factory skeet barrel, it should be marked "skeet."


----------



## WGSNewnan (Nov 30, 2013)

they sure do think highly of those barrels on ebay.


----------



## The Longhunter (Nov 30, 2013)

WGSNewnan said:


> they sure do think highly of those barrels on ebay.



Remington is pretty proud of them, themselves.

At one time Mossberg was making barrels for Remington guns that were sold through various catalogs.


----------



## Washtub (Dec 1, 2013)

I have a 12 ga. 

I ordered one today off eBay. It's the only place I could find one which is probably why they are expensive. I called every gun and pawn shop around and everybody said that their supplier had them on back order and were not able to get them. I bought a 28" vented barrel that has the rem choke and comes with 3 different chokes.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 1, 2013)

Washtub said:


> I have a 12 ga.
> 
> I ordered one today off eBay. It's the only place I could find one which is probably why they are expensive. I called every gun and pawn shop around and everybody said that their supplier had them on back order and were not able to get them. I bought a 28" vented barrel that has the rem choke and comes with 3 different chokes.


may I ask how much? 200?


----------



## Washtub (Dec 1, 2013)

$255.  Expensive, but that's the ONLY one I could find!


----------



## bowboy1989 (Dec 26, 2013)

I think a company called hastings can help  you out


----------



## Headsortails (Dec 26, 2013)

The standard 1100 will shoot any load from target thru magnum as long as the shell is 2 3/4". As you are going to be shooting field loads for quail, I would suggest buying a 26" Remchoke barrel. You could of course by a non-Remchoke barrel, have it cut to size and threaded.


----------

